# Binary planetary system - 174567 Varda & Ilmarë



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 27, 2022)

174567 Varda - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It's sad how I'm also a Maia of Varda, but because I'm not that high up in the hierarchy (and also due to my mysterious nature), I'm not amongst them...


----------

